# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  وين حنا من المبتلى الذي أتعبته كثر الكآبه !؟

## فرح

ويכּ בنآ من مبتلى گثر الگآبه ].
ينتظر منآ مבبه ينتظر گله صبر ..
نظرة ξيونه وربي ترجمه لوعة ξذآبه ..
ترجمت گل المξآني بين اهآت وسهر ..







جاء إلى الدنيا
كفيفاً \{ ولگכּ يبصر بقلبه 
لا يستطيع المشي 
ولگכּ
أذهل الكثير بفكره وإنجازاته ..


لا يستطيع الكلام
ولگכּ يملك حصيلة علمية وثقافيه
قد تكون أعلى ممن يتمتعون بلسان طليق ..!
لا يسمع ولگכּ حنون يحب الخير للجميع .. 


يعيش في عالم صامت 
وبالرغم من ذلك له جوانب كثيرة ( إيجابية )
لم يهتم بها أحد ولم تجد صدى عند أي مسؤول ..!







..{ *من هو المعآق ؟؟
*هل اصبح في منظورنا ان المبتلى هو العاجز ؟
عن المشي او النظر والكلام او السمع ؟؟
لماذا يرفض المجتمع ( تواجدهم واختلاطهم ) مع من حولهم من الأصحاء
لماذا لا ينظر المجتمع إلى المبتلى
نظرته إلى الشخص السليم المعافى ،!
لماذا ينظر إليه على أساس أنه \{ عالة على المجتمع ..!
اسئله كثيرة تدوور في نفس المبتلى ؟! 
فمنهم من يتحدى الصعآب ويترك آعآقته خلف ظهره ويكمل سير ه 
ومنهم من ينطووي على نفسه
وتزيده هذه الأسئله عزله


احدى الجآمعآت رفضت قبول طآلبتآن 
متفوقتآن درآسيآ .. اخذن الشهاده الثانويه بنسبه 99%
الكل يشهد لهن على تفوقهن وطيب اخلاقهن
حآولتآ جآهدتآن وبكل \{ عزيمه قويه وصآدقه 

! 
تكميل الدراسه الجآمعيه 
ولگכּ .. :والى الآن لم يتم قبوولهم ؟!

لمآذآ . . ؟!
مآسبب في عدم قبولهم ..
لانهمآ كفيفتآن بآلاصح ( معآقتآن )

أسئله
تكثر في نفوسهن لمآذآ يرفضنآ المجتمع ؟؟


..{ ليس المعاق معاق العقل والجسد ..\[ إن المعاق معاق الفكر والخلق




تحاول صياغها ولا تقدر .. !
{ الله يعين .. الله يستر .. الله لايبلانآ }

نظرات الشفقه تراها في أعيننآ .. نظرات اليأس تنطلق و تصرخ مدويه من عينك.!! 
ولگכּ ..\
( يحزنهم ذلك ) 
كثير من أفراد المجتمع يتعاطف معهم..
بل اذآ نظر ايهم ربمآ تدمع عينآه 
وهذه هي المشكله بحد ذاتها
فصاحب الإعاقه لا يبحث عن عطف او تعاطف
صاحب الإعاقه يبحث عن إتاحة الفرصه له وتذليل كل الصعوبات
ليبدأ مسيرة الابداع والفكر الراقي كآي شخص عآدي
هل فكرنآآ يومآ مآ بنفسيه هذآ المعآق ؟!


طفله بل هي زهرة 
............... ذآبله 

_..................._ مكفوفه 


تآتي كل يووم من المركز التآهيلي
الى المنزل وهي تشتكي من الم في رآسهآ 
لمآذآ ؟! 
كآنت معلمتهآ تقوم بضربهآ 
عند عدم معرفتها للكتابه بطريقة [ برايل ~
اهكذآ يتعآمل مع الطفل من ذوي الاحتيآجآت الخآصه؟!
اين الرحمه اين الشفقه ؟!

{ ومن لا يرحمّ لا يُرحم } 


لنلق نظره على اهم عآمل في المجتمع 
بالنسبه للمبتلى \{ الاسره ,, أول ما ترزق بطفل يعاني من أي إعاقة يصيبها الهلع وتمتلكها الصدمة 
وتشعره بآنه عآلة عليهم 


.. وصمة عار في جبين ألآسره !
كيف وهم لم ينفعوا أنفسهم وعند أول عقبة في وليدهم تنكروا له وربما تخلصوآ منه في 
احد المرآكز التآهيله ولم يسآلوآ عنه .. !!
والكثير من الآسر .. 

تقوم بآرسآل ابنآئهآ المبتلين الى الخآرج 
لارغبهً في العلاج الجيد لآولادهم .. 
بل للتخلص منهم ..
وبعض الاطفآل لايرى وآلديه واسرته الإ كل سنه مره اوسنتين اواكثر ..
لمآذآ يحرم الطفل من وآلديه واسرته ؟
مآالذنب الذي اقترفه ؟ّ!
لماذا الاساءه لفلذات اكبادنا 
من حقهم ان يعيشوا حياة سعيدة 

مليئة بالحب والعطف والحنان في محيط اسرتهم ومجتمعه؟!
كيف سيربى الابن وهو بعيد عن وآلديه ؟! كيف ستكون اخلاقه ؟!
كيف يكون حنينه الى وآلديه 



\{ لم ييأس من حياته 





.......... بل نظر في الأوجه الجميلة منها ..!

فهو وإن فقد أحد حواسه.. 
فإنه أحياناً يقدم ماعجز عن تقديمه الأصحاء ..!






من أروع النماذج المشرفه ..


أميمة عبد العزيز كفيفةمدرسة بمدرسة النور للمكفوفات ~

فبذل والداها كل جهد 
للوصول بها إلى أعلى الدرجات العلمية
خاصة والدها الذي شجعها على طلب العلم 


حتى حصلت على ليسانس الآداب قسم الفلسفة 
وساعدها في قراءة الكثير من الكتب 
ومواصلة دراساتها العليا حتى حصلت على الماجستير
وهي الآن باحثة بالدكتوراه 
وموضوعها \{ دليل العناية عند فلاسفة الإسلام 




وقد كان تشجيع والديها
العامل الأساسي لنجاحها الدراسي 


فقد ساعداها على القراءة و الشرح ويشجعانها 
دوما للحصول على أعلى الدرجات العلمية





...


..\{ معآق لم تؤثر الإعاقة في عزمه و همته 
بينما قد نجد غيره 
من الأصحاء يتكاسلون في جميع مجالاتهم 
من دراسة والعمل و .. و .. و 


!

لنرأف بحالهم بدون أن نحسسهم بذالك ...
لنشارگهم آلامهم ... لنواسيهم .. لنعطيهم حنانا سلبه منهم المجتمع 



شارگونا بدعوة لهم أو لأم صبرت عليهم 
أو لأب عطوف لم يمنعه ابنه 
{ صاحب القدرات الخاصة وليس المعاق من العطف عليه ...
شاركونا » بگلمة « أو تصحيح مفهوم الشخص جاهل !
أو أدلوا برأيگم عن الموضوع،،
ممارااااق لي

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-16-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا ذاك المعاق او المبتلى بشيء 
ليس معاقابحيث يدفن تحت التراب وهو حي 
او يلقى في غرفة ويحكم عليه الباب وكأنه بزنزانة لا يبصر ولا يسمح ولا يحق له الحياة

على العكس تماما  فهذه الفئة قد منحها الله ما يعوض اعاقتها  
كما نعرف ان بعض المشاهير والعلماء كانوا من نفس تلك الفئة 
ولكني سأتحدث عن عصرنا هذا 
قبل اسبوع تقريبا كانت احدى القنوات تكرم حفيظي القرآن الكريم 
وكان من ضمن الحفاظ والحافظات 
من دور المكفوفين 
ومرضى التوحد

واول ما فتحنا هذا القسم قمت بمقابلة مع احدى المعاقات (((شموخ))) 
اعاقتها يداها ورجليها مقلوبتان ولكن ما شاء الله عليها قد ابدعت في 
شغل الصوف ولها مبيعات ايضا

وفي احدى الفرق الأنشادية بمنطقتنا ((عشاق الحسين عليه السلام)) 
هناك البرعمة زهراء احدى الفتيات التي بها اعاقة بصرية  وتعمتد على 
القراءة والكتابة بطريقة برايل الا ان صوتها شجي شجي وبقوة جميل جدا
صوتها وادائها

واخيرا من فازت بمسابقة سيدة الأخلاق هذا العام كفيفة  

اذن هذه الفئة لا تحتاج الى العطف  
وانما تحتاج الى الفرصة والأخذ بيدها لتنتج في المجتمع وذاك حقا من حقوقها

موضوع قيم جدا جدا  
وربي يوفقش فروووح الى ما يحبه ويرضاه :rose: 


 :niceday:

----------

فرح (11-16-2010)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

الحمد لله الذي عافاني مما ابتلى به هذا الرجل ..هكذا ندعو اذا ما نظرنا الى المبتلى وما ادراك لعلك بحادث سيارة أو حادثة سقوط من ارتقاع تغدوا مثله غير انه قطع شوطا في التدريب والتعلم والتأقلم مع حاله وأنت محطم المعنويات والإرادة لمصاب حدث توا صاحب القدرات الخاصة انسان تضاعف عليه البلاء فإذا كنت صحيحا لا تجد عملا فما بال المعاق ؟؟ 
موضوع مؤلم يحتاج إلى وعي انساني 
شاكر جهدكم اختنا فرح

----------


## فرح

مشكورييييين 
عفاف الهدى..قطرة عطاء
كل الشكر والتقدير لكرم هالاطلاله الراااائعه
وربي يدووووم توااااجدكم 
دمتم بحق النبي محمدوآله الطاهرين

----------

